# Buakaw Por Pramuk (Muay Thai Premiere League Open Workout)



## Liveforever67 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey all!

I m new here and this is my first post.:mst:

I figured I would share these images of Muay Thai Champion and K1 Champion Buakaw Por Pramuk and Champion Julie Kitchen that I shot recently.

The fights took place at the Walter Pyramid in Long Beach California (The event was AMAZING!)
A few days beforehand Muay Thai Premiere League did an open workout at Sityodtong in Pasadena.

More images can be found here at my blog http://chadhillphoto.blogspot.com/










PS-If you missed the amazing event and are in Southern California Muay Thai Premiere League will be back in Mid January and in late May of 2012.


----------



## GisanOx (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice.  What do you shoot with?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 29, 2011)

Awesome pic's!!!


----------

